# Bruckner



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

For nearly a year not a day has passed without Bruckner being played in my presence. He has swallowed me whole. I regard him as the pinnacle of symphonic triumphs. I have, for the moment, even grown tired of Beethoven's symphonies. It's Bruckner all the way.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

beetzart said:


> He has swallowed me whole. I regard him as the pinnacle of symphonic triumphs.


I can't blame you, if somebody would swallow me I would be eager to regard him as anything he would want me to, just to make him let me out.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't overdo it and then get sick of him. That happens to me sometimes with my favorite composers. Well it happened with Dvorak anyway. I vowed never to let it happen with Beethoven.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of Bruckner. But there is a lot of his music to be heard - there are many great versions of everything out there. I haven't gone as far as you, but I do frequently have Bruckner playing in my head.


----------

